# Plastic tool cases - do you keep them?



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

I've amassed an assortment of portable power tool cases. You know the hard plastic ones that routers, hand drills etc. are sent in. What do you folks do with them? They seem like a good idea but the reality is I don't use them and prefer my own storage devices..drawers, shelves etc. But I'm reluctant to get rid of the cases (though I don't know why..) for whatever reason. These things do take up a good bit of valuable shop space. Ideas?

Cheers


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I keep mine, as I often bring my tools and play "handyman" at my friend's houses. I also think that were I to sell an item on CL, it may help with the sale.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with DIY Randy, but sometimes the case is such crud, parts break off , hinges fail etc that it just heads to the recycle bins


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a storage cabinet that has all the power tools (in thier cases) that don't fit nicely on my peg board wall. I also keep the cases for the tools on the wall in case I need to take them out on a job site.

The cases stack nicely in the cabinet and the empty ones are kept on a different shelf than the full ones.
It takes some space, but, no one says you have to keep your empties in the shop. Perhaps in the attic, or a closet shelf?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have a number of portable tool cases as well, metal and plastic, they are taking up space in my shop storage area…

Have thought about pitching them out or recycling them a number of times, but just don't seem to do it.

Also interested in seeing if anyone wants or needs them or has a better use for them - I have about 30 from nailers, routers, drills, etc.

I find the Festool systainers to be the same way, not practical if you have a shop and aren't transporting them. At least they stack up better for storage.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

cases for my drills and routers I toss them to the curb,my nailers and sawzall I keep in the case.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I set them out "on" the garbage dumpster behind my building, and the scrappers usually grab them within an hour. I used to save them until I ended up with a whole shelf full of empty cases. I sold a few on ebay but it wasn't really worth the hassle. Mostly, I just don't want to throw them in the garbage when I know somebody out there would want them. I used canvas tool bags for my portable power tools, and shop made wooden toolboxes for hand tools.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there a way to gut them out, do a little wood working inside them, and have small tool/parts stowage places? Maybe make a set of dividers that fit down in the gutted out case? Doesn't even have to keep the lid, use it for a second stowage unit. Can see it now, a whole rack of pull out shelves, made from case halves, and MAYBE a little skill at wood working….


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I keep mine solely because it's a good way to keep the owners manuals and assorted tools/accessories where I can find them (I suffer from CRS syndrome).


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine have a little home lined up on the floor under the wall bench but I never use any of them, probably haven't opened them twice since buying the tools.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I use mine as carry on luggage when I fly. Drill case for underwear, circular saw case for socks, etc. My biggest cases get shirts and pants. People look at me kind of strange but it's better than spending money on trendy luggage. I save all my money for tools and repurpose the accessories in some pretty amazing ways..


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've given them to Goodwill (apparently they are popular there) as well as set them out for the trash. Those are usually grabbed before the trash guy shows up. I've also read that they sell quite good at a garage sale.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

So far I've chucked them all, I don't have the space.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I use them to transport tools to the job. I usually modify them to hold more than just the tool they are designed to fit.


----------



## opalko (Feb 2, 2010)

Great answers so far, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Far too often, I find it hard to fit tools back into their cases.
I toss cases that come with commonly used tools, such as a hand drill or nailers. These types of commonly used tools are kept in a drawer or hung on a wall. I'm too impatient to keep stuffing a drill and its 8ft cord into a tiny box. 
I keep cases that contain less-used tools (Biscuit Joiner) or tools with small parts/bits/accessories (Dremel). Tools like a biscuit joiner also stay in their case because I'd hate to see its fence get banged around or have the whole tool inadvertently fall (unprotected) off its shelf.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Keep all mine with the tools in them to keep dust off and when I may need them somewhere else; i.e. daughters house, sons house for those "can you fix this dad?" times!

Mine are lined up on a shelf from sabre saw, drill, PC nailers (3), biscuit joiner, PC sander, propane torch …. !

I don't care much for the "soft sided cases" though!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep them in the attic. 
Otherwise, they are not that useful to me. It is easier to reach in a cabinet and grab the tool.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If it wasn't for these cases I never use I could be storing other junk. I need more junk space…or I need to sort through everything and start throwing current junk for future junk.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I toss em.
I used to store them, but they just took up space.

I don't feel bad, because on trash night, they're usually gone before the trash men show up.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

As my shop isn't set up right now the cases all do their job-protect the tools. Once I set things up I will have to see how it all goes together, but I would intend to keep the tools in them. Protects them and prevents dust from getting in. Anyone got an extra one for a router? One of mine didn't come with one.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

* My shop fell on it's side!!*
Put me in the tools in cases category. They last longer. And I save the little packets that come with things that dry stuff out (sorry can't think of name) and throw a couple in there with each tool.

Two notes: (1) My tools travel a lot, and are used by others a lot.. it is still my policy to keep most shop dedicated tools in the case. (2) There is an exception for poorly designed and constructed cases, which I find to be the case a lot. Eventually cases are built, or found for those tools.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I keep my tools in the cases. I find that it protects them, stores all the parts and they fit neatly on the shelf. My nailers came in boxes which stack nicely in a cabinet and I can see which nailer is which by the label. Some things may come out of the containers eventually as the shop evolves but as for now this works.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bentheviking, "prevents dust from getting in"? Do you only use them during Sunday dinner to cut the roast? Tools by their very nature are meant to get dusty and dirty. They are designed to withstand even the most disrepected abuse a framer or roofer can give them. Tool companies take pride in showing how mistreated their tools can be and still press on. Kind of like "take a lickin' and still go on tickin'". Be a man…use 'em and drop 'em. Treat your tools like you treat your women.

If you pay shipping you can have all mine if you want to start double boxing.


----------



## doncutlip (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah, depends on the quality of the case, but for the most part I keep them and I keep the tools in them.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

When my tools spent most of the time in the back of my truck, they stayed in the cases, but nothing annoys me more than needing a tool for a 15 second job and taking 15 minutes to unpack it first, then 15 minutes to pack it back up. I've found to get most tools back in the case, you need to strip it back down. Its just not for me.

They do usually get re purposed though, holder of bits, parts and other paraphernalia I don't want strung around the shop.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I like to keep my tools in those cases…in fact does anyone know of some generic cases available…like for pin nailers and staplers?
I have some "bags" but i am looking for a decent plastic case.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## GenuineGeek (Dec 22, 2012)

I keep them for tiny power tools, like a Dremel. Stuff larger than that, well I toss them at the beginning because sooner or later they will break and I will have to toss them anyway.
Instead I make a home for them on a shelf.
It is very rare for me to remove my tools from my garage/shop. If I frequently took them out then I think I would keep the case for easy and safe travel.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anybody need one for a Milwaukee ROS? I'm just about to chuck it. You can have it free for the cost of shipping.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to keep them, then built some good shop storage and pitched nearly all of them.

When I need to take some tools to work at the kids houses, I have some wood and metal tool carriers or I just place them in a couple old milk crates. Now, when I get a new tool, the paperwork is placed in a file cabinet, tool placed in a nice drawer or cabinet and the plastic case goes out for pickup.

For instance, I have an assembly table with a 20 gal compressor in a cabinet underneath. Next to it I have drawers that hold all the nail guns and other supplies. Those cases are just clutter to me. If you want to sell a tool, sell the tool, who cares if it has a case?

I have a couple of chainsaws hanging on the wall with shop made custom shelves that holds spare chains and wrenches along with bar lube. I tossed the case which usually was full of dirt and oil anyhow. I did keep the chain guard however.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

These things are a curse IMO. The last thing our society needs is more plastic garbage. Besides, half the time a guy can never get the tool to fit back into the plastic case anyhow !!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

If it travels or has tons of small parts ill keep the case but if not it gets the dumpster.

Tools in cases:
Pin nailer
Dremel multi tool. 
Mouse sander. 
Drill bits.

DKV - lol @ luggage.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Take up too much space after a while. Rid myself of most of them.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I keep my circular saw, biscuit cutter and grinder in their cases, since I don't use them often. I keep my RO sander, and cordless and corded drills inside cabinets within easy reach.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

For reasons unknown to me , I also am not willing to part with perfectly good cases….yet ! LOL
I do keep my rarely used tools in their plastic homes until needed and then tuck them in until next time. It is easier for me to store the cases with tools that way , versus having to create new homes for the tools elsewhere in my small shop.
Thanks for posting this question…I was glad to find out that I'm not the only one : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Back in the good 'ol days when I could remember ;-) I wouldn't forget the charger on a job site. Now, I like the case because it has a place for everything and everything has its place; therefore, if there is an empty place in the case, I forgot something!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

DKV, you said "Tools by their very nature are meant to get dusty and dirty."

Not mine! Clean tools work better and last longer!

*Tools are meant to be used but not abused!*


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I put them out by the curb and they get gone fast. I actually prefer to buy a tool without a hard case. I only use my tools in my shop and the hard cases are a waste of money and take up space.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I even posted a project titled: "I Hate Those Plastic Cases". And I haven't mellowed any since then!


----------



## HammerRussel (Apr 18, 2013)

I use them as carriers for my power tools as they help protect the power tools from impact and they make good carrier with their handles. Think of them as a "hard hat" for your power tools. I do know of many handymen who chuck them away though as they leave their power tools in their tool bag. I suppose to each his own. If you asked me, if you don't need them, put them in the recycling bin. However, I realize they don't actually take up too much space as you can stack them. You cannot stack the power tools though so that's something to think about.


----------



## Debora742 (Apr 21, 2013)

Right now, I keep the original tools in them, but I don't really have a shop or work bench yet. Sadly…I even keep the cardboard boxes some of the tools come in too….My dewalt sander or makita jig saw….both still get put back into the boxes…they are getting a bit of a beating though.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought the Dewalt 12 volt Lion drill and driver set and it came with a little fabric case. Everything fit in there so tightly that when it was zipped up I could hear one of the motors whirring away as the trigger was activated. Less than worthless and I had to buy a larger case for it, one with room for a bit set and drivers and extra battery.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I gutted a few and made wood holders in them for things like router bits,forstner bits etc. and put foam sponge to keep from moving around inside. The rest, some keep some recycle.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Far too often, it takes the skill of a oragami artist to get a power tool to fit back into its case. That said, I don't usually bother with them. I usually buy a cheap tool bag from Sears to replace ill-fitting cases.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I used to keep all of my tools in their cases…. now most of the cases are in the loft of the barn and the tools are on work bench shelves ready to go.

I don't have enough horizontal bench space to deal with casing and un-casing tools.

PS. I rarely transport my tools these days.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Since I don't have a real shop to store tools in I keep mine in the cases until I use them and then back they go so I can store them away till the next use. Also seems like a good idea to keep them in case you move and have to pack them up, it would be good to have the tools in the proper case to protect them in the move.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

I did while in construcion…Now i tossem pronto..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I just throw mine away as I seldom work out of the shop these days


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a few cars that I'm in restoring, I use these cases for for part storage and acid rust removal of parts. I use a dremel tool to cut the inside of the cases out and then usually throw the guts out. The socket set storage case guts fit well in tool chest for organizing sockets once the bulk of the outer case is removed,learned all this from a mechanic friend. Hope this helps,oh I also have all my router bits in one with the guts replaced with a piece of foam board and a couple of moisture packs thrown in.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Cases become a pain when you have to wrestle with the stiff power cords, which never seem to fit in. I only keep the cases for cordless tools.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I tend to keep my empty cases in a closet outside my shop. Tools like my reciprocating saw, biscuit jointer, things that I don't use often I keep in the cases. Others tools like my nailers, drills, etc, I store on a wall rack. I keep the cases in the event I sell some tool I can put it in the case….keeping in mind I dont sell tools very often…LOL.


----------

